# Anthony works out for Nuggets



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Anthony works out for Nuggets (6-16-03).
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/gen/wire?messageId=17076970

``We need him, we really do.'' Bzdelik said. ``We need a player that can create plays, who can score in a variety of ways, who can run the floor, who can take it to the basket for himself or create a shot for someone else. He is proven. We've all seen what he can do.'' 

.........................................................................................................

I personally can't see the Nuggets passing on Anthony, in any normal draft he would go 1st overall, he may turn out to be the best 3rd pick in draft history (besides one mr. jordan hah)


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Interesting Carmelo Quote:

*``But I'm getting the sense that this is where I'm going to be,'' he said. ``It's 90 percent that I'm going to be here. But I'm kind of anxious because I'm hearing that a lot of trades are going to go down.'' *


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Interesting Carmelo Quote:
> 
> *``But I'm getting the sense that this is where I'm going to be,'' he said. ``It's 90 percent that I'm going to be here. But I'm kind of anxious because I'm hearing that a lot of trades are going to go down.'' *


90%. nice. :yes:


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

After listening to what Kiki & Kroenke were saying about Carmelo on the Rocky Mountain Sports Report, I think that % is even higher.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

we friggin put "ANTHONY 15" on a locker already and melo had dinner at kikis house!

i think this draft starts at 4.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> I personally can't see the Nuggets passing on Anthony, in any normal draft he would go 1st overall, he may turn out to be the best 3rd pick in draft history (besides one mr. jordan hah)


Yup, and Darko may turn out to be the best 2nd pick in draft history. Lebron may turn out to be the best 1st pick in draft history. 

Calm down, he hasn't even played a professional game yet.


----------

